# How Do I Dry Him?



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I usually let Maccabee air dry, but I want to try drying him. He just had a bath and is RLHing and shaking off the excess water. What tools do you use to brush while drying? I have CC face and butter combs, CC wooden pin brush and a Slicker brush.

Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> I usually let Maccabee air dry, but I want to try drying him. He just had a bath and is RLHing and shaking off the excess water. What tools do you use to brush while drying? I have CC face and butter combs, CC wooden pin brush and a Slicker brush.
> 
> Thanks!


I use a pin brush. I used to use a regular CC metal pin brush because I didn't want to get my wood pin brushes wet. But he likes the wood pin brushes SO much better that I started using those for drying too. I've used them for a long time that way now, with no noticeable damage to them, so I think it's fine.

Just make sure you have the dryer set to no higher than "warm". I also keep my hand between him and the dryer, just to make sure it's not getting too hot. Since Maccabee isn't used to it, I'd also set it on a low flow setting. Once he's used to it, you can use full strength, except for his face.

I like ionic hair dryers because they dry faster without drying out their hair. I also use a hair dryer stand, so that I can keep both hands free to work on him.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks. He's dry. I used the pin brush and my combs. I didn't worry too much about his face since I knew he'd get his face wet as soon as he took a drink. I was correct. He took a drink and his body is dry and his face is sopping wet.

Honestly, drying him was much easier than bathing him. Maybe he simply gave up because he knew he'd lost the battle. Maccabee hates baths, so he's mad at me. He's lying on the other side of the living room sulking.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Here is my setup. It is located on the top of the washer. I got to have dirty clothes so I have something to set the hand held dryer. I have been using the wooden brush to flick through the coat, then I comb. I have not had to use the scissor to break through any mats in a long time. 

There is a dryer on top of the clothes and it is pointed out through the back hand grip. It works perfect. I have two hands free!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Here is my setup. It is located on the top of the washer. I got to have dirty clothes so I have something to set the hand held dryer. I have been using the wooden brush to flick through the coat, then I comb. I have not had to use the scissor to break through any mats in a long time.
> 
> There is a dryer on top of the clothes and it is pointed out through the back hand grip. It works perfect. I have two hands free!


I like that, and I never have a laundry shortage in this house! My dryer is too tall ( front loader on pedestal, but I could set-up on my basement freezer.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

If you have time when you stop by over Thanksgiving, we can bathe and dry him, and you can see how we do it.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Tom King said:


> If you have time when you stop by over Thanksgiving, we can bathe and dry him, and you can see how we do it.


That would be fantastic!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Can you bring the dryer that you use on him?


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Tom King said:


> Can you bring the dryer that you use on him?


Absolutely-- will do.


----------

